# Its Beginning to look a lot like Christmas (PIC HEAVY)



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas








Everywhere you go








Take a look in the Five and Ten
Glistening once again
With candy canes and silver lanes aglow









It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas








Toys in every store








But the prettiest sight to see








Is the holly that will be
On your own front door









A pair of Hop-a-long boots and a pistol that shoots
Is the wish of Bonny and Ben








Dolls that will talk and go for a walk
Is the hope of Janice and Jenn
















And mom and dad can hardly wait
For school to start again

It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas
Everywhere you go
There's a tree in the Grand Hotel








One in the park as well
The sturdy kindthat doesn't mind the snow


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas
Soon the bells will start








And the thing that will make them ring
Is the Carol that you sing
Right within your heart









A pair of Hop-a-long boots and a pistol that shoots
Is the wish of Bonny and Ben








Dolls that will talk and go for a walk
Is the hope of Janice and Jenn








And mom and dad can hardly wait
For school to start again

It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas
Soon the bells will start








And the thing that will make them ring
Is the Carol that you sing








Right within your heart, right within your heart


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Omg!!! those pics are gorgeous . is that your house? its beautiful. i'll have to go back and take a better look at everything but i love the house and the decorations , and your babies look beautiful in there Christmas outfits!!!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you! Yes that is our house and decor and how they helped all weekend until they were pooped pups


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

did you enter a naughty pic yet in the contest for naughty november, cause the one with the candy striped ribbon would be a good one ! those pics are really cute


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Love your christmas decorations! And I love your house, how beautiful! Doggies look like they had a blast decorating!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Owwww You have a beautiful home. It looks so welcoming and with all the xmas decorations. Can Me, Chico and Lily have a sleep over Please.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

LOL Elaina I had already entered one of BG from last year otherwise it would have been perfect! 

Thank you everyone! 

LOL my house is always open


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

So you have 2 x-mas trees????:nshocked2:

Huly looks so cute being naughty!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Star's Mama said:


> So you have 2 x-mas trees????:nshocked2:
> 
> Huly looks so cute being naughty!


Yeah one in the front living room (formal living room) and the other in the back family room.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Christie!! Beautiful!!! Your house is so pretty and I like your taste in decor! and of course, as always, the pics of the bbs!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow,someone's really into Xmas! My house is borin lmaooooo atkeast the bf has an Xmas tree every year rofl but can't have the real ones cuz of the kitties


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

wow...your house is looking beautiful....Looking at your pics makes me feel like Christmas is coming for sure....


----------



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

Your house decorations are beautiful!! & your animals are so cute!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks! We always have company for December between football and holidays and my mom rocks at decorating  It is tradition we always decorate the weekend after Thanksgiving. Only time we have lol my schedule is crazy once again. The kids love it. Huly goes through all the BF shopping bags looking for his stuff lol. He loves Christmas and the chis got into it too.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow Christie!! What a beautiful house & you all went all out on the decos!! Looks great! Even the animals can feel the excitment in the air, can't they!! As I was looking at your pics, I was picturing you walking through the house singing that song! LOl 
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh my gosh! Your house is beautiful and I love the way you decorated! So Christmassy! I like the picture of your fur baby wrapped up in the Christmas ribbon! It is cute!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you! Lol no singing here but the chis sing for me


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Your decorations are gorgeous! Love it. Looks like you put a lot of work into everything, and I love the matching outfits!!


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Gorgeous!

We bought our first ever live tree yesterday and decorated it for the front verandah/porch. I cant wait to do the rest of the house and garden, but hubby is dragging his feet :foxes15:


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Lol my trees are artificial as I am allergic to real but we love them. It always seems like my house comes alive at Christmas with the decor. I just wish someone other than me had to take it down as Huly gets mad at whoever removes his Christmas lol


----------



## bavarianedelweiss (Feb 17, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Beautiful home, beautiful decor, beautiful tree, beautiful fur babies! Very blessed.


----------



## Leeanne (Oct 25, 2012)

Your house is stunning! And the decorations look great!!!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow, what a beautiful house. Your house a lovely dogs look gorgeous all ready for Christmas.


----------



## Christiansen (Oct 16, 2012)

Huly said:


> It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woww everything is very soothing to my eyes..the preparation was just awesome..and it would be a lot of hardwork too...


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Everything is gorgeous!! your house is so beautiful!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you! We have only had this house 2 years and we love it! The fur kids love it and all of them love Christmas! esp the cat Huly! He really gets into it. They all go check the status of their stockings and it is so funny as each one knows what stocking is theirs. The hounds are of course in their own house outside (heated and AC) or the stockings would be gone, the tree knocked over etc etc. Sadie might be 14 but she is still trouble!


----------



## Christiansen (Oct 16, 2012)

oh thats nice to hear that they know to check their socks for their gifts...animals have got so much brains i must say...its very cute to have pets like these...enjoy life with them...


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Here are a few more  

Turkey Coma- Sonny









I see you momma- BG









Up close and personal- Huly









Going through BF shopping bags looking for his stuff- Huly









The railing Huly helped Grandma with









BG Sings Christmas Carols









Don't we look cute Aunt Elaina









BG in her Teddy dress









BG- I know I am pretty a pretty pretty princess









Momma come play with me- Sonny


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

Awwww! I like the picture of the cute outfits you got from Elaina!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Jmitchell&tiki said:


> Awwww! I like the picture of the cute outfits you got from Elaina!


TY She has the best stuff


----------



## Evelyn<3Romeo (May 7, 2012)

beautiful decorations!!! I cant wait to get all our Decorations up, I have to wait until saturday though  merry christmas to all you're gorgeous pets! xx


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

Beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok Christie, my bags are now packed, I'm just waiting for my plane ticket and I'll be on my way over!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Ok Christie, my bags are now packed, I'm just waiting for my plane ticket and I'll be on my way over!


Come on and bring the 4 kids with you!  You might not be able to take them back home though


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Christie you have a beautiful house!!! Beautiful photos, too. Puts me in the Christmas spirit that's for sure! We just finished doing all the lights around the house; and there are a few holiday accents here and there but def got a way to go.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

LostLakeLua said:


> Christie you have a beautiful house!!! Beautiful photos, too. Puts me in the Christmas spirit that's for sure! We just finished doing all the lights around the house; and there are a few holiday accents here and there but def got a way to go.


Yeah I need to finish one pice outside then I can post a better photo with all the outdoor stuff.  

Today I need to go get the ******* Jeep cleaned where we can *******/Christmas it out for the ******* Cheeleaders to use in a Christmas parade tomorrow. Yes my hubby has a very hard time driving a jeep full of NFL cheerleaders


----------

